# IUI GIRLS PART 125



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Phew - new home already!

   

  

H xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hve you lot seen the feminine hygeine post that Holly started  Freaky !!!

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly I was posting    .......but thanks anyway


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Uh oh soz sunshine  

H xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

LoobyLou
         
Huge congratulations to you & DH on the arrival of Katie Rose.
I am sure she is every bit gorgeous   & such a lovely name.
Take care & keep in touch.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly
I forgive you   
If you read my post on the last thread you can't upset me.
Sausage twice today....................wahay     

Erica.xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for sticking up for me Jilly  

Hope you've got some good candidates lined up for interviews and enjoy yourself (I know you will!) tonight.  Try not to deafen   everyone on the karaoke!

xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

It was hard for me as well this morning Julie    

Holly - Jilly's picking on me I said sorry     tell her to stop.

Jillypopsplops - Just for you  then  then  so there!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

It is isn't it hun.
I've also got to log out now for a while. Boss is out today & since the computer crash     he backs up at lunchtime as the night one doesn't seem to be working. I've got to do it today   so if I don't come back on this afternoon it's because I have cocked up    

Back in a bit.......enjoy your lunch


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah Julie no mates  

Only joking chick!!Just got back from the library with Oli,its lovely to have a walk out but the books were flippin heavy  

I dont like fridays cos its dead quiet on here!! Anyone doing anything nice at the weekend 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Absolutley nothing involving money as it all seems to have dissapeared    dh is playing rugby tomorrow so I will nip to my mums for a cuppa.

kelly


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi there ladies - I'm back  

Crickey, you lot have been busy chatting since I last logged on 10 days ago or so.  Too much to catch up on but I hope everyone's doing OK and that you all missed me  

Well, an update on me.  I was devastated by the first IUI not working that DH took me away to New York for a week.  I brought all the Puregon injections with me, stabbed away at myself daily and am just home after being basted for the 2nd IUI.  Hopefully it'll work this time!  I've meetings this afternoon that I just couldn't get out off, and a 3 hour return drive ahead of me so I'm just chilling out while I can and getting started on the pineapple juice.  So if AF doesn't come, I've been told to test on 4th November.

Lovely to be back, hope you are all well.


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm back   & feeling proud because it worked a treat

Julie - Right there on the money front having paid for my IVF on Monday  but like you said we won't care when we are walking round like this  Quiet weekend for me too although not so quiet as I plan on having my niece & nephew tomorrow to give my sis a break. She looked exhausted yesterday. I think you are meant to sleep when the baby does but as my 4 year old niece fell & broke her elbow on Monday (same day that Millie arrived) my sis is getting no chance to rest. Add half term to that next week & she's got no chance so I thought I'd do what I could    

Catspjs - Lucky you   what a great DH! Wishing you lots of luck      second time lucky hopefully.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

You're not wrong Julie   she's a beaut!!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ahh Julie - you do make me laugh as tragic as I know it was - you're able to put a funny spin on it!  Funnily enough we are also having enchilada's for dinner tonight - spooky!  Oh and also - the £600 you have just forked out on tests   is that part of the amount quoted for treatment or is that on top of it?

Lovely Auntie Erica - what a brilliant sister you are!

Welcome back Catspj's - what a fab DH you have!  Good luck on your 2ww hope you get your longed for BFP this time!

Kelly - ah well at least you won't need to go to the gym today after lugging those books back!  Bought any mooncups lately  

Mr Claws is happy to be home again after being ever so good at the vets.  I think he derserved a lollipop today Manda!  The vet said he would love living in NZ - funny.  Have also just had a removal man here doing a quote for removal to NZ just to start the ball rolling.  Lord alive - getting the cat home is the most expensive item the rest is relatively cheap in comparison.

If not back later - have a lovely weekend!!

Slaters
xx


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi guys - sorry haven't been around the last coupld of days.  But just been catching up on all the missed posts.

Petal - So sorry for you.  But the other girls are right, surely ICSI could be an option. Don't give up.  You WILL get there in the end. xxx
Jessp - thinking of you too and same message - you'll get there, you really will.
Holly - sorry to hear you've been so fed up - and sorry to hear about the sad family news that you're going to have to dish out.  
KJ - Also, was so disappointed for you about the delay - but that's all it is - a delay.  And Holly is right - it's for a reason and I think a puppy will be a very good reason at that.  We're still undecided about a puppy. And having almost agreed to go for a chocolate labrador, it's now possible we'll get a German Shepherd (I grew up with one and my dad has 2).  So at some point we might be getting a dog - who knows?
Erica - please feel free to email me if you have any queries on the website, if you decide to order from me.  I've just done a gift for a 'Millie'.  I love the name.  It's actually on my list (if we ever have a baby girl!!!!)

Had a particularly excellent day yesterday.  I've been battling a critical illness insurance claim for about a year and yesterday they agreed to pay out!  So thrilled. It's about time something went my way and I'm feeling very happy.  Although we will obviously have to invest the money for when we move to a new house which we're hoping to do next year, Also, if we need to fund IVF - it's there but I am going to allow myself some treats. So more shopping! YAY!!  

Must dash off to the post office now. Lots of love to you all.

Fishyx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Are you STILL picking on me Jilly


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - Jilly's still being nasty she was supposed to be my friend & play nicely   

Fishy - Have placed order for my little Millie   Hope I've done it properly I don't use the internet that much.

Jilly - My mommy said I can't come out to play if you don't stop it   Haven't you ever lost a post when a new thread is starting   I still love Holly & I told her so thankfully my lost post was short but you still  me!! I'm going to stop being a good girl. Weekend sounds great, lots of time off for you........shame you didn't find any new staff I can work for you if you want   

Julie - Sorry..........did have a giggle because that's the sort of thing that happens to me   Of all the books how come a baby one has to be on top of the pile   Anyway....................you can "Watch Me Grow" after all the food I've eaten today   Suffering from PMT &   pains...........that's my excuse & I'm sticking to it!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly 
Great minds & all that   
Can't work with Julie   she's too lovely & will get all the tips.
Understand me?   I'd got my phrase book ready to collect you from the train station. At least I don't have to hire an interpreter now!!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

everyone have a fab weekend.

Jilly - Some of us have proper full time jobs & can't be on the site all day  

Julie -    have a good one.

Erica.xx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

hi ladies just wanted to say sorry about yesterday,feel alot better today,have seen my consultant,who was so nice,and he said that he was shocked by it not working and that the eggs were good and the sperm,and we were very unlucky,could be that that bach of eggs had a hard outer shell which the sperm could not get through or that they got in but just did not fertilize,this does not mean that all of the eggs are like this,he also said that if he knew the answer to this he could help people get pregnant alot quicker.research has not got to the stage where they know why these things happens.so before that i called the embryology authority to see what they had to say(feel bad about that now did not give my clinics name and said i just wanted advice about but had to give my name,hope they don't contact them now,but i have not done anything wrong and i was not moaning about anyone so i don't think they will,i just needed answers but they told me the same thing as the clinic)so they said the same thing by law you are not allowed to use eggs from a ivf cycle for icis,because you could have sperm inside the eggs (they cannot tell and if it did fetilized you could make something that was not a healthy baby,something like that anyway,or it is too dangerous.cannot remember now...what am i like
feel alot better,my consultant said about isci,i then start crying,he is going to see if we can do egg share...because we cannot afford icsi,the money we are spending is getting out of control,like everybody else...so he is going to let me know...fingers crossed.can you believe that i thought my clinic were up to something with my eggs,feel very bad now

sorry i have gone on so much,me me me, will read what has been going on later and do some personals

luv petal b


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Petal

Glad you are feeling better. Fingers crossed that your clinic says yes to the egg sharing to help you with ICSI.  It is expensive business fertility treatment and most of us are in the same boat, worrying about the cost of it all etc.

Hope you have a good weekend

Moomin

xxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

i know,it seems to get more and more.so if i can help someone else and it helps me at the same time all the better,thereis alway someone who is worse off then otherselves.people who recieve eggs from a donor have to pay so much money,it is so bad.i was told that they can pay up to 7 thousand for one go.how can thats sort of money be justifiable.
luv petal b


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Jilly – I told the doctor today that the nurse had been really rude to me and she apologised profusely on her behalf and said that she had no reason to talk to me like that.  The doc said that 5000 is grand, they normally advise 10,000 just to make sure but she said that the 5000 pregnyl, combined with normal hormones, should work OK.  So hopefully it’ll work OK.

New York was great, and a fantastic surprise.  DH goes over to work there for a week or two every few months so his flight and accommodation is bought and paid for.  He added me onto the trip at the last minute as I’d got myself into such a state over the failed IUI.  I shopped until I could literally walk no further, but my poor dog is still in shock after 8 nights in kennels.  Don’t think he’ll ever forgive me.  I felt really guilty going as I’m trying to save my pennies just in case the NHS-funded IUI’s don’t work and we have to go private for IVF but all work and no play ……..!

Erica – what a great auntie you are!  Have a great time with your nephew and niece.

Moomin – good luck on your 2ww.

Petal – sorry to hear about the awfulness you’ve been going through.  I really hope the clinic finds a way to let you egg share with ICSI.

Am guzzling more pineapple juice - what's it supposed to do anyway?  And how much of it should I be drinking?  I don't know how I fit anything else in, between drinking pineapple juice, water and milk that's all I do - well, that and pee!

Have a lovely weekend ladies

xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi girls  

Been to the gym and swam. Celebrated with fish and chips on the way home. Hmm.
Teensy bit stressed out tonight. My uncle in Germany had a triple heart bypass ten days ago. he is meant to be home by now but things have gone really wrong and he's in intensive care, rigged up to machines with an infection in his lungs, some sort of tummy problems and he might need emergency surgery. He's a dear man, in his seventies and probably not going to make it so I've been on the phone to my lovely aunt and cousins all evening. Also, I know it sounds selfish but we had invited my parents for sunday lunch this weekend to tell them about the IUI and ttc but I think there is just too much stress for them now. Also my DH is losing his job in January. Found out today and he's sad and delfated. And my job contract finishes in March so I'm trying to find something   Nuff me stuff.

Petal B, poor you mate   . Really feel for you   . I'm glad you're feeling a bit better but it is just so frustrating and I don't blame you for phoning the HFEA. Hang in there hun.

Shazia, how are you my lovely?   Hope all's well with you.

Erica   , good to be back and chat to you lovelies. Hope you are OK.

Jollypips, busy tonight?   Our local is so full the bouncer wouldn't let us in tonight  . (We live in Islington, the pubs get poncy   on Friday nights...)

**********   , missed you when I was away. Am eating too many ferrero rocher as a write this.  
They are very yummy.

Babyfish,   really pleased to hear you got the money. Go shop girl.

Talking of shoping, how are you Holly? You've been having a tough time lovely, but it sounds as if you are a bit better now. Bleached cancerous tampons sound terrible  . Mooncups for me. Available on ebay, as new... 

Catspjs, I think you're a real star taking the jabs to NY and just getting on with it  . Lots of luck lovely              .

Big   to my friends Marsha Mouse (where are you?), Melanie (lucky cycle buddy), Moomin, Cindy, kellydallard, Keemjay and Jaybee (are you still here hun?).

Sorry to anyone I've missed, my brain is a bit slow. Red wine side effects...

Love you all tons.
Perky


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh Perky, sorry to hear your news about your uncle.    I know what you mean about adding to your folks' stress by telling them about your IUI - we haven't told anyone at all about TTC (all my family think I'm selfish and that I have chosen to remain childless so I can have great holidays!).  At one stage, I'd built myself up to confide in my sister, who I'm really close to, and she told me that she'd just fallen pregnant and that her husband was leaving her!  Needless to say, she still doesn't know about us TTC or the treatments .... 
Sorry to hear about both your  and DH's jobs.  I'm sure your DH is gutted - spoil him rotten this weekend!  Hope things work themselves out for you both.  Look after yourself -  xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks Catspyjamas.
 Good night


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

perky-sorry  to hear about your uncle and your dh's job life has this way of giving people bad news all at once,thinking of you  i used to live in islington at the angel(i am from there) but now live in essex...

catspyjamas-know what you mean about not telling anyone about what you are going through,but even when you do as i did in the last year(now gone back to not saying anything)no matter how hard they try,people just do not understand anyway and then it gets worse,i have sometimes found that when i walk into a room everyone goes quite(had that happened a few times...i think it can be like it for anyone,if you have never been through something you never really know what the other person  is feeling....going to stop now because i am going on and on and i have'nt even had a drink  i wish

hard to hear that someone close to you is pregnant is'nt it,even though you are happy for them,you wish it was you too.well that how i sometimes feel. 

luv petal b


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

thanks juile and i think that your right,i have just taken a couple of days to understand it all.  how does your consultant get you accepted for egg sharing do you know
thanks for your kind words
luv petal b


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Petal-we are going to do egg share with ivf or icsi !! clinics can vary a little as to the criteria for egg share.At my clinic you cant be over 36 and you have to be under a certain weight (bmi-body mass index) if you are unsure what your bmi is there is a bmi calculator on the home page   as long as you are fit and healthy with no serious genetic problems then you should be good to go. I know what you meant about the prices,we certainly couldnt affors the tx if we werent donating. we just have to pay for the initial appointment then £500 for all drugs and tests. good luck with it all!! there is an egg share thread on here too  

Perky-wow new york!!lucky you. so sorry to hear you have got loads of probs at the mo,really hope it all gets better very soon!!!

Julie-have you given in to the chocolate temptation yet 


Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## Catwoman (Apr 19, 2005)

Hello lovely girls,
Just a quick one, as am unpacking after Norfolk.
Petal - I'm so, so sorry. It sounds like you've had a terrible time and it must have been a huge disappointment. My heart goes out to you  
Big hugs to Kim (the delay must be really frustrating), Jess and anyone else who's having a tough time.
Erica -          hurrah! Things are moving forward for you! Sending you tons of     .
Big HELLO to everyone else, and thanks so much for all your messages of support.
It's bad news from me, I'm afraid. After the Friday, when my HCG result was 10 and I was bleeding, the bleeding stopped for a couple of days and I really thought things were going to work out. Meanwhile, DH took my blood and we posted it off on the Monday. But by that time, the bleeding had started again and kept getting stronger, by the following day I was passing clots (sorry if tmi). I called the hospital, and they had only just received my blood and didn't have my results ready. But they said that it really didn't sound at all good and to come off the medication. By the following day, AF was in full flow. It was unlike any AF I have ever had with the most enormous clots... eventually, my blood results came through. The HCG had climbed to 36, but that was still very low for day 17 and the pregnancy was obviously never going to happen. I keep on       all the time. In the space of a week, I've gone from thinking I had a BFN to a discovering I had a rather small BFP and a glimmer of hope, to having a very early miscarriage. I keep wondering if it was something I did wrong, or it just wasn't meant to happen.
Anyway, I have to go and have another blood test on Monday to check that my HCG levels are falling again (if they aren't and I'm still bleeding, it could mean I have an ectopic. Oh joy). I have an appointment with my con on Thursday, when we can discuss what went wrong. I'm hoping that all this bloodwork info might give him a few clues. He was so shocked it didn't work, because apparently I had two 'great looking' blastocysts and a really smooth transfer. I'm starting to wonder about immune issues, especially with all those huge clots I was passing... do any of you know anything about immune issues?
Once again, huge thanks for all your support. I don't know what I'd do without you.
Lots of love,
Claire xxxx
PS: forgot to say - congrats to Looby, and I love the pic Julie, you gorgeous gal you!


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi girls
Catwoman, here's a  for you hun. You must be so disappointed and I hope you get some answers.

CatsPJs, thanks for all the support. Hope you are having a good weekend.

********** you clever girl making a lovely cracker out of the Bailey's chocolate. You make me laugh thinking of you sniffing all the chocolates . I am still eating ferrero rocher. Why are you off the chocs?

Kellydallard, Hello! I'm not going to New York. Wish I was. Just got back from Rhodes. I think you got me muddled up with Catspjyamas... 

Petal B, I live near the Angel now  . Just been here for six months and we really like it. My clinic is in Essex so we've got more than a cyberbond.

Shazia, you're quiet lovely? Everything Ok? Thinking about you back at work.          

Erica  Hope you are OK.

Babyfish, hey big spender  , hope you are having a good shop 

Holly how are you feeling today my dear? Hope you are OK.

Marsha Mouse where are you?  Miss you mate 

Hello and  for Melanie my lucky cycle buddy

Big  to Moomin, Cindy, Keemjay and Jaybee (are you still hanging out here hun?)

Lots of love to everyone,
Perks


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls - have moved here from the clomid board - I recognise a few names - Kelly, Erika  .

Have any of you gone through CARE Northampton??

Printed off the IUI beginners guide - lots of info -  .

Hope you are all having a nice weekend - I did the silly thing of watching a load of baby progs on Living and feel crap now!  I'll never learn  !!

Don't seem to have done anything today - been VERY lazy  , I even had a 2 hour nap!

Veronica


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning all,

Jilly-thanks for showing us that,its lovely   

Perky-sorry for getting you mixed up   I was having a blonde day!!

Veronica-Sorry you cant make the meet,we will take loads of photo's   I am going to care in Nottingham,maybe we can help each other along the way!!


Claire(catwoman)-I am so sorry that it didnt turn out right for you hunny!!I have been wondering how you are! I really hope you get some more answers when your bloods come back,sorry dont know anything about immune issues,I am sure there is a thread on here somewhere   Thinking of you loads

Big love to all the other nutters  

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. I can't believe how quick the weekends go, think weekends should be 5 days and working weeks should be 2!!!

Haven't really done much this week, apart from the housework and tidying up the garden ready for winter (DH did all the heavy lifting and the emptying of all the pots).  Have never known him to do so much work since the basting last week.


Jilly - Thanks for sharing the poem with us all, it is lovely.

Catwoman - sorry it didn't work  out for you sending you lots of       Lets hope you get some answers soon.

Veronica - welcome to the mad house, hope you are having a good weekend.

**********, Holly, perkypinky, petalb, Ericka. Kelly, Keemjay, Babyfish, and all the other mad people I have missed - hope you are all ok.

Well I am now 5 days since basting, and it is doing my head in already, I am now on count down until I can test, can't believe
I have to wait a whole 16 days- I am really impatient.  Think I will go mad by the end of the week.

Feeling emotional this weekend and very hormonal, poor DH have really taken it out on him, think it is finally getting to us.

Oh well back to work tomorrow and another exciting week of training.

Catch up with you all later ...... can;t believe how quiet it is on here today  where is everyone?


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie...

Catwoman - so very sorry to read your news today. Big  to you and your DH. It is hard when you get your hopes up and then have them dashed.  Hope your consultant can give you some answers next week and that it isn't an ectopic pregnancy. Take care of each other.

Love Molly
x

PS. Jilly - thanks so much for the lovely poem & for thinking of me.


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

girls, its 5.08 am and I am wide awake  , been so since 1.30am.  So I decided to get up about an hour ago!!!!!!  I have never seen so much     - It hasn't stopped!

I am really stressed about our clinic appt today - I don't know why as I really want things to get a move on.  I think I am a bit scared because if IUI fails, I think I can't take much more.

Was a real cow all day yesterday with DH, had too much vino  with dinner and went to bed at 9pm!!!  Probably why I'm awake now!!! 

I am on 1/2 term and have a busy week ahead, painting and new furniture coming - get excited about things like that - SAD I know!!

Well, will keep you posted on how the appt goes.  I also have an appt first thing with my GP to pick up all my blood results.  One of them was a day 2-4 FSH/LH test, I've never had one of those done before, normally a day 21 test.  Not sure what it's for - will ask!

Veronica


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

morning everyone 

catspjs - glad you had a nice time in new york - lucky you! sending   for this IUI being the one...

catwoman - sorry to hear your news hun  hope you chat with the cons. on thurs goes ok, and bloods today too 

welcome VB 

perky - so sorry to hear about your uncle - any news today? thinking of you 

babyfish - you interested in a lab/collie cross pup? there are a few more in the litter we're getting ours from - only prob is they're in Wales!!

Julie - where in Surrey are you going to visit your friend? 

molly  im you later..

holly   ditto...

well ihad a luuuuuuuuurvley weekend - spa hotel was amazing, food was out of this world yum yum and we drank far too many bubbles  actually we spent most of the weekend trying to smugggle bottles of bubbles in and out of the hotel  we had a marathon 7 hr shopping trip to bluewater on sat, followed by pedicure and then facial and japanese hot oil massage yesterday - god it was heaven. we had lots of girly fun, and laughed our socks off. didnt want to come home 

right gotta fly, off to work for the day...

kj xx


----------



## babyfish (Mar 31, 2005)

Morning everyone.
Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Catwoman - have been thinking about you all week and was so disappointed to read your post. I'm so, so sorry. I meant what I said in my PM to you last week - If you want to hook up - I'm around.  to you.
Jilly  - thanks for putting that poem on - It made me cry! Hope you are ok.
Julie - well done on the no chocolate front - very impressed. 
Erika - Thank you so much for your order. Got it - all fine and will send it out by end of the week. You should have it by latest Saturday!
KJ - Hope you are ok sweetheart?
Perks  - Hiya - hope you are ok
Catspj's - hope you are alright too
Holly - Good weekend? Any Ebay joy? I was bidding for a piece of furniture and didn't get it. It went for too much and it wouldn't have been a bargain so not disappointed. I think with furniture, unless you get a real bargain - it seems like to much hard work - coz you have to schlepp to pick it up.
Kelly - Hope you are ok and had a lovely weekend.
Molly - You ok darling?
Big hello to Marsha, Struthie, Shazia, Petal, VB (welcome), Katrinar, smcc, etc etc - Sorry if I've left you off - not intentional - I'm just crap!

I had accupuncture on Friday - BRILLIANT! Such a nice guy and he really knew his stuff. I've done it many times before over the years, but I am on a mission to make it a regular weekly appointment to help with fertility (and everything else.) Had a very nice weekend - not very eventful but had a lovely time with DH. 
Am off to day 11 scan today (again!) Cor blimely - I've had so many monitored cycles it's a joke!

Sending you all mountains of 

Fishy x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Good rainy morning to you all,

Glad to hear you all had good weekends  

Moomin-hang in ther hunny,not long now         

Julie-great work on eating no choccie,bet you have been tempted though havent you 

Jilly-great news about your new member of staff   I am still looking for work to fit round school hours as dh works nights,could really do with the ££££ right now  

Babyfish-glad the accupuncture went well   good luck with scan later  

Kj-your weekend sounded lovely,glad you enjoyed it  

well nothing to report,still feel like we are not ttc any more as we are just waiting for appointments etc so I feel abit in limbo at the mo,wish it would stop bloody raining so I can take Oli somewhere  

Catch ya all later

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Catwoman   Claire
So sorry to hear your news I had everything crossed for you whilst you were away. Hope you enjoyed the break as much as you could under the circumstances   
It's so very hard when a treatment hasn't worked & more so when after thinking it's a negative result there is suddenly a glimmer of hope & your feelings change once more. Of course you keep   that's to be expected, you have been through so much & your emotions will be all over the place. It's good to let it all out (take it from one who bottles it up   ) & if crying helps then you do it. I wish I could say something that would cheer you up or ease the pain a little for you    
 for your blood test today, fingers crossed for lowering HCG levels. I hope your appt goes well on Thursday too & you get some of those answers you are desperately looking for   My 3rd IUI was a "perfect" cycle with "perfect" responses & yet it failed & I have always wondered if it was so "perfect" why didn't it work   I hope you get the answers   I can't help with immune issues but your cons sounds great & will probably be able to shed some light on it on Thursday. 
Don't really know what else to say........except I am thinking of you & wishing you all the very best.
Lots of   &   take care hunny.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all on this very miserable   Monday.
Julie - I'm no where near the riots thankfully........what is the matter with people    Lucky you having a 3 day working week   I'm jealous but that will be me next week so not long to go! Visitng your bestest friend & her children sounds just lovely, I don't need to say have a good time!
Jilly - Lovely poem thanks for posting it. Brought a   to my eye, like many others I would think. Hope the leaving party went well (is your head  ) & have you given someone else my job   I've bought a new bog brush especially!!
Petal - Good to hear you feel better   after getting some answers. Fingers crossed for ICSI with egg share for you   Like one of the girls said the "rules" for egg share are pretty standard & you do have to be under 36 which is why I got refused  
Moomin - Love the idea of your 2 day working week & 5 day weekend.....fab   Good luck on the the 2nd half of your   
Catspj's - New York sounded fab you lucky girl   & like you said all work & no play............
Perky - Hope your uncle is ok what an awful time for your family   I understand you not talking about your treatment for the time being. Sorry to hear about DH's job   & hope he finds a new one soon.
Holly - You ok? Hope you had a good weekend & managed to stay away from ebay   
Molly - Hi hun how are things with you?   
Shazia - Any sign of   yet? Mine is starting today/tomorrow I can tell by the pain so I'll ask her to move onto you   but without the pain of course    
Veronica - Hello Clomid chick   how are you? Nice to see you on the IUI thread.   for GP & clinic appts today.
Fishy - Thanks for sorting out my order   & I'm going to look at acupunture now as I get ready for IVF. I've heard nothing but good things on the thread about it.
Kj - Weekend sounded just perfect....a girlie pampering giggling time   
Hello   Marsha, Jess, Katrinar, Cindy, Kelly, Looby & everyone else.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie 
Enjoying your short week? I bet Monday doesn't seem half so bad knowing that Weds will be Fri for you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Erica-how are you? work any better

Forgot to tell you lot how much I lost the plot last night,it was the last EVER Monarch of the Glen on BBC1 and me and DH have watched it from the start,I really looked forward to cosily cuddling up and watching it every sunday,so last night I    totally blubbed my **** off when it was on and when it finished my face looked red roar,weird or what??  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I know I am mad    !!! Where the flippin heck have all the others gone    have we done something wrong do ya reckon??

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly -     Think everyone is staying away in case it's catching!!Work is alot better thank you. My girls have worked very hard & we are almost back on track & I think the accountant has learnt his lesson  & will always make sure the backup has worked in the future.

Julie - I know what you mean about taking a break you'll have a fab time   and will be ready & raring for IVF to begin. We were only able to have a week away because DF got an unexpected bonus. It was only just after our 3rd & final IUI BFN so emotions were still raw & all over the place. All this just costs so much doesn't it financially & emotionally. Well I'm off to Dublin on Saturday to see my brother. I can't wait, I really miss him   Monday is a bank holiday in Ireland so I've booked to go early Sat & come home early Tues morning giving me 3 full days with him.   pains are increasing so if she doesn't make an appearance tonight I'll bet my bottom dollar she will tomorrow. Then it's   the hospital & the IVF ball is rolling!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Oooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'll try Julie   
Have been to Dublin loads of times as my dad was Irish & my auntie lives there. Really can't wait to see my brother   we talk every week but it's not the same. We'll have some quality time & a good few  together.
Unfortunately, like you, AF always gives me a hard time evil old   but this time I don't care as it's the green light for my IVF!!xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

No hun I won't get tipsy  just absolutely pi**ed   

And yes I am lucky my sister & brother are my friends as well as everything else


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly - I love monarch of the glen too,will miss it loads! It was good wasn't it.

Hope everyone is ok.
I'm off to have a blood test at the clinic in the morning,can't bear the wait any longer,off to straighten my hair and get ready for work xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Do u lot do any work....    

Hello everyone..sorry i havent been on the main thread much lately..i've been feeling glum so thought id stay away and not depress u all     ... smiling again now!!

Will take me days to catch up on the goss so for now i'll just send u all lots and lots and lots of hugs xxxx


PS i cried at monarch of the glen 2


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi All

Sorry I've been AWOL again!

Catwoman - Just gutted, will pm you  

Petal - Will pm you too  

Julie - weekend sounded good and fantastic you are having some time out with your friend this week.  Just what you need!

KJ - wow you're weekend sounded like the best time and I'm so jealous!  Shopping, pampering and bubbles - perfect!

Erica - countdown is on  

Struthie - so hope that we get to read a BFP note tomorrow!  Thinking of you!!

Kells - you are funny  

I know there were a zillion other things I was going to say but you've zipped thru a trillion pages in the past few days that I've forgotten them all.

DH was pretty sad about his Nan on Friday night but delighted I'd made him a cake to lift his spirits (thanks J!)  We cancelled our Sat night plans which were expensive and if you're not feeling like having a good time then what a waste of money!  So we had a quiet one after all.  We then phoned on Sunday to find out that Nan had been sitting up in bed smiling at everyone - after being in a coma on Friday night!  So it would be great to think we'll get to see her again in February but we can't count on it either.

Not much other news.  I'm just feeling outraged by Dobby's newly posted thread and the information her GP gave her    Honestly - if Drs don't know about areas of speciality they should keep their mouths shut - ggggrrrrr!

Rant over!

xx's to you all 
H


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Struthie -   for blood tests tomorrow & last bit of your   
Looby - Welcome back, where have you been?   Sorry you've been feeling low hope you're feeling a little brighter   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Well thats a relief at least it wasnt just me    at the last Monarch of the Glen   I am just very in tune with my own emotions (that means I am a cry baby).

Erica-you werent near any of that riot malarchy were you or did you start it??  

Julie-bet it feels so weird only doing a short week,you deserve it though 

Struthie-good luck for your blood test tomorrow  

Holly-glad the cake did the job  


Looby-you wont depress us,thats what we are here for hunny.hope your feeling a bit better soon  

Erica-I am dead close to my sis,more like best buddies,have a fab time with your brother,and as for the IVF ,All the luck in the world for when you get started,you will have me and Julie quizing you about it all the time  

Right got to go and cook lasagne-really cant be arsed though !!! Feel a bit    today,choccie ought to fix it!!

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie -     hope you're friend likes her   Have a good evening.

Holly - AWOL  where have you been missus? Great news about DH's nan & fingers crossed   for February. Just going to pop off & have a look at the thread that's mad you so   

Erica.xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hey girls...

Finally finished my work - deadline got moved to today - just as well as wouldn't have made it otherwise and still had to work yesterday... 

OMG - you lot and Monarch of the Glen! I'm sorry to disagree, but I HATED that programme - really glad its gone! 

KJ - your w/e sounds ace! I'm dead jealous. 

Holly - glad the book is interesting. Hope you had a good w/e.  

LoobyLu - glad you're feeling a bit brighter.  

Struthie - good luck for tomorrow. 

Erica - hope the  gives you the green light soon... Enjoy your break in Dublin with your bro. Thanks for asking, I'm feeling a little bit better. x

Kelly, you are indeed officially 

Julie - a break sounds just what you need. Don't you speak to your mum then?  

Babyfish - thanks for returning the book. Glad it was helpful. Hope scan goes okay. 

Jillypops - hope your hangover's not too bad.    Glad you've found a nice new barmaid. x

Special  to Jess, Catwoman, Shazia, CK6, Catspjs, Petal, PerkyPinky, Marsha, Moomin, Katrina and welcome to Veronica.

 to you all and anyone I've missed - sorry.

Just off home now, think I deserve to knock off early.  

Love Molly
x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

I responded to Dobbys post too..whats her GP on about..should be struck off!

Im off too..got some painting to do at home unfortunately..no rest for the wicked..he he 

Have a good evening all xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh I understand now,    to Dobby's GP. If they don't know enough about the subject they want to talk about then they should keep   

Kelly - Riot started because someone nicked my sausage at the weekend   Actually I'm lucky nowhere near the bother...........what's it's all about anyway..what's the matter with people they are all    My only involvement is that my BIL is a policeman & has had to work extra long hours because of it. He's ok thankfully but one of his unit is the officer who got shot   

Molly - Well done getting work done & meeting deadline   Good to hear that you are feeling a little better........one day at a time   And you're right you do deserve to be knocked off or was it knock off   

Right ladies night night I'm out with my girls for an Italian meal to say thank you for all of their hard work over the last 2 weeks. Can't wait & ready to stuff my face  because the food at the restaurant is fantastic..............the eye candy isn't too bad either   
See you all tomorrow...................same time same place. 

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

I know, I know, I said I was going   but I've just noticed my bubbles.
Where did they come from?   & thank you to whoever gave me them as they've put a bigger   on my face. You're a fab bunch    who always cheer me up.

Jillypopsplops - Where have you been today?   Probably in bed nursing your hangover   

Really am going now.........byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.xxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello All

Thank you for the welcome messages on my post yesterday.

I am about to start my first attempt at IUI, as my period started yesterday. I called the hospital today (as they had advised on my consultation) but have had to call them back again twice to chase & they still haven't got back to me yet.  Am I panicking unnecessarily, as I thought I had to start taking tablets on day 2 of my cycle, or do I not need to see the hospital for a few more days?  Can anyone advise?

Thanks
Jo


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi guys,

Just popped on to find news of my buddy Catwoman - I'm guessing it's bad news from previous posts. 

I can't believe how hard this ivf failure has hit me - seem ok one minute then get really emotional - feel really hormonal!  2 week AF didn't help matters either! 

Hi Molly - I'm def with you on the "Monarch of the Glenn" issue!  That & bloody "Heartbeat"!!!  My mum's fav tv progs!!!!  Give me a good murder or Property Ladder any day!!!

I feel really out of touch with everyone cos I've not been on here for days & there are a zillion posts to read!  Still, I'm on hol again this week so should catch up!

Hi to everyone & really wish the newbies the best of luck with their iuis - there do seem to be a few lucky people who hit the jackpot first time!

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Jo9 - Hi there!  Sorry you're having a run around with getting through to your clinic.  It's probably going to be ok if you don't start until tomorrow.  It all depends on the clinic's protocol as they all seem to differ. Fingers crossed that it's all going to work out for it to happen tomorrow!!

Erica - absolutely agree - Really confirms the suspicions I have about GP's (I think GP stands for Generally Pathetic) Have a great night out and enjoy the eye candy!  You are a lovely boss and you deserve all the bubbles  

Jess - great to see you back.  With you on the Heartbeat front and bring on Tuesday night at 8pm!  Don't worry it's ok to still be up and down with it.  I'm still gutted with my failed IUI in March so I can only imagine what you are going through my lovely!!!  Hope the weather picks up for your week off!!

Am currently looking into Traditional Chinese Medicine - well I've tried everything else and Molly's book was sooooo fascinating and made perfect sense to me.  Have a friend who is doing it and I'm hoping it's going to work for her... also another friend of a friend got her BFP and Billie on the IVF thread managed a BFP naturally with it too....


Slaters
H xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oooo Holly - you just reminded me, a friend's sister has just had her 9th ivf in Australia - she is finally pregnant - this time they gave her a small amount of steroids to aid implantation - do you know if they do that over here?

Sorry, couldn't think who else to ask  & Doctor Holly knows as much as anyone!

Jess xxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jess and Holly 

Great to see you both back, hope you are both ok.  

I am going to apologise first but this is going to be a bit of a me me me post, as I need to rant before DH gets home.

Having an absolute nightmare with the new job, we are suppose to be training for 3 weeks but because they don't have enough staff all they seem to do with us is put us with agents and listen to the calls.  Did this for a couple of hours on Thursday, all day  Friday and most of today.  Have been there over a week and can honestly say have not learnt much at all.  We all know how to talk to customers as we all come from contact centre back ground but we are not learning really about the systems or the products.  Felt really emotional this morning going in, and would have done anything not to have gone in and gone home instead, but unfortunately I am not in a position to that. Out of what should be 15 days training we are only having about 7 if we are lucky. Also had a whole load of freeshares and had a letter through to say that I would be loosing the majority of them as I had left the company and they would be selling the remainder on my behalf, rang up and gave the guy a right ear bashing as I have not left the company I have just transferred to a different part of the company.  We also get flexible benefits where we can buy extra holiday etc and had a letter from them today saying that I was not eligble for 3 months as again new to the company, I am b****y well not new to the company, have been working for them since 2003. 

Sorry to rant but really need to calm down before DH gets home....... doesn't help being on the 2 ww wait as well, as I now keeping hoping deep down that it BFP and then I can be out of there in 8 months!!!!!

Anyway, how' s the weather with everyone?  It has not stopped raining all day and the wind is howling off the sea at the moment.

Think I will go and make a nice cup of tea and see if that calms me down.

I will be back later once I have calmed down


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Moomin! You've got 2ww symptoms big stylie!

Don't worry - stress is last thing you need.  Get in touch with HR & I'm sure they'll sort it.  Your training sounds pants!  Still, not your fault then if you don't know what you're doing!

I've had about a million diff jobs(ok, slight exaggeration!) & training varies so much - some places want to hold your hand for ages & others just drop you in it.

I once worked as a trainee legal exec in the conveyancing dept for one of the country's most prestigious law firms (pay was $hite!!!) - I'd been there 6 weeks (i was 21) when all the partners went away for a week on a golfing jolly & left me in charge of the conveyancing dept!!!

Unfortunately, we had the hurricanes (some time in the 80s for you youngsters that weren't born!!) & everybody in the whole country lost their fences, walls, etc.  I had Lord & Lady Snotty ringing up asking if the boundary to their property was there's or their neighbours.  

I had to locate the deeds (many went back hundreds of years & were in olde English) & decipher them!!! In the end, if someone asked if it was their boundary I said "yes" cos I figured at least it would get fixed!!!

Couldn't believe they had left someone with 6 week's experience in charge!!! Typical solicitors charged all the clients a partner's hourly rate for work I'd done!!!

I'm sure you'll do brilliantly in your new post - it's just the awful 2ww making you feel so down.

Hope DH gives you lots of lurve!!

Love Jess xxxxxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Moomin - how frustrated you must be and not to mention apprehensive about taking over the reins when you're left to it.  Is there someone you can approach about your situation and tell them your concerns?  I really hope the share option etc gets sorted out too.  Jess is no doubt right - hormones could well be behind how you are feeling.  Keeping them crossed for you - then you're only going to be there long enough to go on maternity leave      BTW - Very wet and wild here too!

Jess - I'm sorry I can't answer your question difinitively but from doing a search on this site it appears that some ladies are prescribed them over here... 

xx
H


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Molly & Kim, sorry I haven't been in touch recently thinking of you both x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jess

I have emailed the HR lady from my old job as I still have 8 weeks to make my mind up, if after those 8 weeks I can still walk away with my original redundancy package (reason why I transferred jobs).  Thankfully it is not just me, there are 9 of us in total all in the same training group. Think we are going to speak to our trainer tomorrow about it, 9 against 1, would hate to be in her shoes.

Thankfully I had calmed down by the time DH had got home, but could really do without all this stress at the moment, trying to forget about the 2ww but that 'aint happening!

Watch this space tomorrow.  

Take care

Love

Moomin

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

I just wanted to pop in and say hello and do you mind if I join you? After what feels like forever waiting, I am starting IUI this month. I am on CD1 today, so have called the hospital and am going in for a scan on Day 10. I am on the NHS in Brighton, so we are allowed 4 unstimulated cycles and then 2 stimulated, so am drug free at the moment, but will be taking pregnil 24 hours before the insemination.

I wish you all the best of luck, and look forward to getting to know you,

xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Bodia -  Welcome to the mad house, Good luck for your IUI this month.  

Sending lots of     your way


----------



## LmDunn (Nov 16, 2004)

I was wondering if i could join you all.

I had my dr injection Monday 17th Oct and have my baseline scan wed 2nd Nov, then hopefully start my injections on the 3rd Nov.

I felt terrible after my dr, i had to lie down for an hour and everytime i wanted to get up off the bed i kept going to faint, god knows how i am going to manage with my own injections............ 

Has anyone got any advise on the injections, how much they hurt etc?

Anyway i hope you will let me join in because i really feel that i will need all of yours help the beginners guide is just fab......thankyou.

Lou


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Hi girls, 

had my appt today and it's IUI for me next month!!!!!!!  V excited!!  he is putting me on clomid, then I have to go in for a scan and then at the right time give myself a pregnyl (think thats it) injection and then basting 24hrs after!!!!!!!!

he was so nice and very positive!  Poor DH had to produce a sample today and it was hilarious - the lady came into the waiting room with the pot and asked if I wanted to go with him!!!!  She brought him to a room and said there was some 'reading material' if he wanted it and if that wasn't to his taste there were different things in the cupboard below!!!! 

Anyway the   were all fine - a little bit sluggish - that sums DH up! Lazybones!!
(plus it cost £70!)


OMG - can't believe I will soon be on a proper 2WW!!!  I am mid cycle now, so this time next month I'll be there!!

Have to make appt for injection training!

Veronica


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi all,
Just got back from hols so trying to catch up with everything that has been going on.
Had a lovely week in Dubai which was fantastic and really hot so feeling nice and relaxed ready to start my IVF. AF arrived yesterday- bang on time. Not surprised but I always hope for that 'natural' miracle.
Off to see my cons at 3 today to get the drugs and I suppose to check FSH etc.
How are you Jess? feeling better I hope.
I've really lost touched with what's going on so sorry no personals.
Sarah
x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Lou - don't worry about the injections - you do get used to it!  I just kept thinking that it was the only way I was ever going to have a baby so just had to get on & do it!

I didn't have injections with my iuis (just Pregnyl trigger jab) but with my ivf it was daily - I found having a nice juicy spare tyre round my tummy very handy! Didn't feel much, just a bit of a sting! I found it easier without the auto-injector.  Good luck!

Just popped on to wish Moomin's trainer good luck this am cos sounds like she'll need it!   Hope you get it sorted!!

Catwoman - thinking of you - have PMd you.

Erica - sorry about BIL's colleague - sounds a bit scary at mo.  Lots of very angry people about!  Think I must be getting old cos everywhere seems lot more scary these days.  Even sleepy old Ipswich - in my single days I used to go out & get hammered on a Fri/Sat night & often staggered home with my best buddy at 3 in the morning - wouldn't dare now!  (Mainly cos too arthritic to walk anywhere in high heels these days!!)

Holly - think I'm going to ask my cons advice about the steroids when we see him on 18th Nov.  Sounds interesting though - perhaps I'll just have a puff of DH's asthma inhaler! 

I'm going to the gym today!!!!!!!!! First time at this one, even though I joined over 6 months ago!!!!!!!!  That's if I can still squeeze into the gear - will def put it on at home, couldn't bear the humiliation in a communal changing room! 

Molly - how are you?  I'm still all over the place - very up & down.   Hope you're staying positive - you are a top gal!

Has Aussie Meg had her twinnies yet? must be due v soon!

Hi to everyone else: Julie, Jilly, KJ, Cathy, Struthie, Eva, Sarah, Sair, Candy, Gwen, Cindy, Fishy, Shazia, Kelly, Manda, & all the other lovelies,

Love Jess xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi all, been popping back to read your posts and catch up. Never have time for personals but feel I like to keep up with all your news. I dont really know where to post since getting bfp, dont feel ready to move in case I jinx it, as cons away till next week so have to wait another week for my scan. Fingers crossed as still doesnt feel real!! Good luck to you all x x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Goodmorning all,

How lovely to see a few new people on this thread,it seems so many of us are moving on to other things and leaving very few behind,but now we have all the newbies its getting nice a nd chatty again!!!  

Just wanted to say a big    to Jo,Bodia,lOU and Veronica,good luck with everything,we are always here if you need us!!!

Jo-Is it clomid you are meant to be taking,if it is you do need to take it on the second day of bleeding,count day 1 as a full bleed all day then day 2 is tablets,hope this helps,if not just   me   

Moomin-sorry to hear your new jod is a bugger   hope things get better very soon  

Julie-thats terrible about your mum and step dad,sounds like your better off with out them!!  

Sarah-welcome back!!! hope you catch up with us loonies soon  

Tommysmummy-lovely to "see " you!! Hope you are taking care of yourself  

Big hugs to all-go to do some cleaning,then drag my **** to the gym

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Morning all   
Julie - Still got   pains but still waiting appearance from her. Feel rough but then I always do so about to dose on my tablets. Hope she appears today so that I can make that   Hope you're ok, will pm you this afternoon cyber pal   
Jo - Welcome to the IUI thread. Yes I had to take Clomid from days 2-6 so I hope you managed to get hold   of your clinic. Good luck.
Jess - Of course you will be really emotional hun   you have been through so much & it hurts like hell. You will get there, one day a time, little steps. Enjoy your week off, it will probably take most of it to catch up on the posts boy do these girls talk   Enjoy the gym   
Holly - Morning & hope you're feeling fine & dandy today   The traditional Chinese medicine sounds really interesting & I believe everything is worth a go. 
Moomin - Hope the meeting goes well & at least you are a united group when you see your trainer   I think it's the stress of your   making the work situation feel even worse hun it gets you like that. Half way there, chin up!!
Bodia - Hello & welcome to the board wishing you lots of   
Lou - Welcome to you too.............what alot of newbies   Don't worry about the injections. I am petrified of needles & never thought I would be able to inject myself but I can   The autoinjector makes it easy & the nurse will teach you properly so don't worry. Mine always go in my thigh, it doesn't hurt just stings a little.
Veronica -   Great that you got the go ahead for IUI next month, good luck.
Sarah - Dubai sounded great & good luck with cons appt today   
Catwoman -    
Struthie - Good luck for today    
Jilly - Where have you gone?    You ok? Hope you're just busy   
Hello   Molly, Kj, Looby, Shazia, Kelly, Fishy, Manda & everyone else.....have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Tomsmummy
Good to hear from you &    it's real you better believe it.
Let us know how the scan goes next week     take care.

Erica.xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi all 

welcome to the madhouse to all the newbies 

tomsmummy, you post here all you like sweetie, if you dont feel comfortable posting preg things here the IUI BFP thread girls are v. friendly 

we have just been making arrangements to go and see puppy next tues, v. excited, could hear the litter yapping over the phone  i'm gonna need to start a puppy thread cos i've not got a clue what i'm doing! gimme a newborn baby and i'd be fine, puppies are all new to me!!

gotts fly as dh wants me to do cleaning etc with him  did i say i liked having him at home 

oh, and i DEF will be at the meet - we will have only just got puppy on the thurs, but on the fri we were meant to be going to see Starsailor in the eve - its not fair to leave the pup so I'm forfeiting the concert and dh will take friend, and then he'll puppysit while i come to the meet on the sat......did that make sense. did to me 

laters
kj mrs mop x

oh and have a read of this.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40217.from1130234270/topicseen.html#msg493519


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Scary link   Kj but worth reading. Have a lovely cleaning day   & being as you're on a roll I'll pop my house keys over.

Julie - Never when you want her always when you don't   Why have we gone wwwwwwwiiiiiiddddddddddeeeeeeeee like my   

Erica.xx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Morning ladies..hope ur all well...Erika..big slaps to the af witch for giving u pain!!

Was anyone brave enough to watch that program last night "having a baby ruined my life" DF wouldnt let me watch it..prob a wise move he he xxx


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

That looked quite odd but interesting..wanted to watch it..but little good old me has been in bed by 10 the last week or so xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40222.0.html

H xx


----------

